# The "gulf Brewery"



## Gulf Brewery (11/4/05)

Hi all

Finally after 2 years of thinking about this and 4 months of serious work, that the "Gulf Brewery" is becoming a reality.

The location of the brewery hasn't been determined yet, I am still looking for a place with enough power in the southern or western suburbs of Adelaide. 

I have purchased a 1200 litre system and we can produce 2400 litres a week. The system came from a hotel in Lower Hutt, north of Wellington, NZ and is currently in storage in Adelaide. I was working on the marketing side of the business when the brewery came up and it was too good to knock back. 

As always, suggestions of beer styles are welcome. I am thinking of producing 3 mains beers and a seasonal beer. The beer will initially be sold on tap at pubs with bottling planned for a later stage when things have settled down. 

Once I have premises, I hope to have trial batches done within 2 months and commercial production soon after (depending on approvals and licensing)

The website is not up yet, but when it is, you will be able to subscribe to a mailing list and get up to date announcements of the progress.



Peter
The brewer formerly known as Pedro


----------



## normell (11/4/05)

GulfBrewery said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally after 2 years of thinking about this and 4 months of serious work, that the "Gulf Brewery" is becoming a reality.
> 
> ...



Good job.
What do we call you now, Pedro or Gulfbrew. :blink:  :blink: 

Normell


----------



## Doc (11/4/05)

Great to know the brewery survived the trip across the ditch intact.
Hope you find a suitable home for it soon.

All the best,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (11/4/05)

*WHOOHOO!!!!!*

Does this mean I get to keep all your old Zymurgies???
After all that's the magazine of the American _homebrewers_ association


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/4/05)

normell said:


> What do we call you now, Pedro or Gulfbrew.
> 
> Normell
> [post="53836"][/post]​



How about Pedro the broke?  




wee stu said:


> Does this mean I get to keep all your old Zymurgies???
> After all that's the magazine of the American _homebrewers_ association
> [post="53853"][/post]​



I have a home office and I still brew at home, so I will have them back thank you, you vertically challenged scotsman

Pedro


----------



## tonydav (11/4/05)

Good on ya Peter/Pedro. Hope it goes well.

I'd suggest a Wheat Beer - not very common on tap.

I also tried a nice German Ale on tap down the Hunter Valley - was extremely drinkable! (Actually wasn't called an Ale but that's what it was).

Are you intending to run it as a "normal" pub catering to all drinkers? If so I'd suggest also having some of the common (Tooheys/VB) type beers on tap to cater for all tastes (or lack of in this case).

tony


----------



## big d (11/4/05)

way to go pedro.best of luck.


mmmmm beers to make
porter for adelaide winters and in between
pilsner
pale ale.

cheers
big d


----------



## Boots (11/4/05)

Great work Peter.

Don't forget when you find your location and need to do the clean up / prep work, that your AHB buddies will be a good source of free labour 

SA is really starting to get some micro's happening at the mo' great stuff.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (11/4/05)

Congratulations Peter, I wish you every success with your venture

Jovial Monk


----------



## dicko (11/4/05)

Hi Peter,

Cheers and good luck with your new venture.
Looks like I'll have yet another venue to "visit" when I am in Adelaide.


----------



## normell (11/4/05)

Yeah, will be able to do a pubcrawl of Microbrewies, Pedro's Gulf brewery, Grumpy's Brewhaus.

  :blink: 

Normell


----------



## wee stu (11/4/05)

GulfBrewery said:


> As always, suggestions of beer styles are welcome. I am thinking of producing 3 mains beers and a seasonal beer. The beer will initially be sold on tap at pubs with bottling planned for a later stage when things have settled down.
> 
> Peter
> The brewer formerly known as Pedro
> [post="53833"][/post]​


Pilsener - I hear you are good at those  
Kolsch - once people in Australia know what it is they will love it!
Pale ale - every brewery should have one (Aussie, Indian, American, American Indian, ANZUS - you choose the sub species  )

Seasonals - maybe the porter as per big d dark side of the year, crisp wheat for daylight saving time, and the ladies (or maybe the kolsch for summer?)


----------



## Andrew (11/4/05)

Well done Pedro, I wish you all the best!

Just be prepared for some red-tape frustrations though... If the council you wish to set up in sends your Development Application off to the DAC, be prepared for about a 5-month wait for a reply.
Producers licence will be easier, only 7 to 10 weeks.

Once again, all the best. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/4/05)

Andrew said:


> Just be prepared for some red-tape frustrations though
> [post="53883"][/post]​



The red tape is fun - Producers license is on the go and the application doesn't have to go to DAC. When I get past that, then I can get onto the ATO and federal government stuff. It is really interesting in that I have been in contact with the 3 councils about establishing a microbrewery in their areas and I have got 3 completely different responses about what needs to happen.

If anyone is considering opening a microbrewery, make sure you have a large dose of patience pills before you start filling in applications. Oh, and then you want to import some gear <_< and it just gets harder.

Pedro


----------



## AnthonyMac (11/4/05)

Very well done Peter. Once established, perhaps a brew day on site? I think we could easily share around a 1200 litre batch. 

As for suggestions, i think Adelaide has a love affair with pale ales in general, so perhaps that could be an ongoing thing. Little Creatures seemed to get very popular very quickly once available on tap at various adelaide venues. Otherwise seasonal darks and lagers to provide for winters and summers. 

wel done again.

AnthonyMac


----------



## GMK (11/4/05)

well done Pedro

All the best - hope it all goes good and "May your RED Tape not entangle You"

Cant wait until it is open....
Will the Gulf be brewing the german Rheinstat (probably spelt it wrong) way....

Might i suggest a Low Alcohol stout/porter and maybe wheat - some councils/regs ask for a low alcohol beer to be brewed - and this will be different from all the others.

Just an idea.


----------



## GMK (11/4/05)

u could also talk to chiller and let the Mash Paddle Brewer brew their winning recipe at the brewery....

you get to keep and use teh reipe afterwards if u see fit.

I wonder if u could auction "be a brewer for a day at the GULF" on ebay.

How cool would that be - brew 1200 litrs and then invite your mates back when it is ready for drinking..... :super: :beer: :chug:


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/4/05)

I guess that was the Parrot and Jigger gear from Melling, or somewhere else in Lower Hutt????


----------



## roach (11/4/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> I guess that was the Parrot and Jigger gear from Melling, or somewhere else in Lower Hutt????
> [post="53901"][/post]​


Yes it seems so GL, as from http://www.realbeer.co.nz/:

Parrot & Jigger UPDATE 
Parrot and Jigger brewery has been removed. It is being shipped to Adelaide, South Australia. It will be opening as the Gulf Brewery (wholesale only) in few months after get through all of the licenses and permits.


BTW, Top stuff Pedro. Will look forward to tasting your famous pils on tap.


----------



## Darren (11/4/05)

I agree,
Hope the pils is one to go on tap (even if its a seasonal)
best of luck Peter
cheers,Darren


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/4/05)

OK, replies to the last few messages

The gear was from the Parrot and Jigger and I did send that message to realbeer.

The winning Mash Paddle entry may make it as a seasonal next year (it could be this year, but I can't promise it). The same rules would need to apply as per Gerards comp - it needs to use ingredients that are readily available to the micro

Unfortunately, my pils while being an excellent example of style, even if I do say so myself , would not appeal to a lot of the commercial beer drinkers as it is too bitter. 

I have a trial batch of a low alcohol beer waiting to be kegged. I will see how this appeals to some peoples pallette.

Cheers
Pedro

And now we have some stainless steel porn for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Doc (11/4/05)

My god that must have been a scarey few minutes seeing that tank on the crane with only a single strap.

Doc


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/4/05)

Doc said:


> My god that must have been a scarey few minutes seeing that tank on the crane with only a single strap.
> 
> Doc
> [post="53916"][/post]​



Scary ain't the word. The fermenters I didn't mind, because there are two of them. The kettle was a real worry as it is a one off.

Pedro


----------



## Trent (11/4/05)

Congrats Pedro
You must be stoked, and probably the most envied guy on AHB! Its a pity your pils will be too bitter for most palates, it sounds like it is pretty good. I have to go with most others, and say a porter (or a stout), a pale ale and probably a wheat beer (I dont really like wheat beers, but there are plenty out there that do, so ya have to cater to the majority). For a seasonal, maybe something akin to a raspberry ale, or one of the american Celebration Ales. Whatever way you go mate, all the best in your new endeavour, I hope it comes up trumps for you (ya lucky bastard!)
Trent


----------



## johnno (11/4/05)

Great going Pedro!
All the best in your new venture.

cheers
johnno


----------



## mje1980 (11/4/05)

Another craft brewery in SA??, you southern blokes dont mess about!, Is there much heavy industry down that way??, i may move myself the dogs,cat, and of course the missus down there, the way you guys are openin up breweries!!!. Congratulations and good luck!!. And make sure if you start exporting beer to other states to send some to NSW!!!


----------



## pint of lager (11/4/05)

Pedro exported some to lagerland a few weeks ago, very very very good drinking on the verandah.

Smooth sailing Pedro, may the red tape be dissolved with phosphoric acid.


----------



## Jazman (11/4/05)

good luck pedro and i was lucky enought to be driving past the parrot and jigger a couple of weeks ago when it seemed not much was left


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/4/05)

Jazman

The Parrot and Jigger is still there. They are now only selling commercial beers. The pub is back a fair way from the road behind another bar and is a bit hard to see from the road.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## nonicman (11/4/05)

Good luck Pedro with the brewery. If possible I'll happily purchase a case or two if comes to QLD, maybe Andrew, yourself and Paul M could get together on the distibution side of things?


----------



## NRB (11/4/05)

Top news Pedro, I wish you well and can't wait for the updates.

I might have to make a trip over to SA to see the joint and taste the liquids when it's running.


----------



## Gough (11/4/05)

I'll add my congratulations as well Pedro. Great to see someone really living the dream. Good luck with the various authorities mate. Persistence pays off with that lot generally  

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (11/4/05)

GulfBrewery said:


> The Parrot and Jigger is still there. They are now only selling commercial beers. The pub is back a fair way from the road behind another bar and is a bit hard to see from the road.[post="53988"][/post]​



The bar itself is to be refitted out. It is going to be the new Monteiths Ambassadors bar.
Hope to check it out when I should be back in NZ for the Lions tour in July.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## bradmcm (11/4/05)

It's a very nice bar and yes, they just have Monteiths on draught. 
About 6 different ones from memory.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (18/5/06)

Hi beer lovers

Just an update at what is happening at the Gulf Brewery. 

We are pleased to welcome Michael Derer on board as a dedicated salesperson. Michael has had a past life in selling beer for a large brewery (let's not mention names, but it was in Oz) and is looking forward to selling our handcrafted beers. He will be the first point of contact for all sales enquiries and can be contacted either on the general brewery number or via email: [email protected]

Hopefully this will free some time up for me to do other things with the brewery and earn some money to sponsor things like ANAWBS  

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Ross (18/5/06)

Welcome aboard Michael - Let's see how good you are, Gulf Brewery beers available in qld before xmas :chug: 

We can but hope...

Cheers & every success...

Ross


----------



## Pumpy (18/5/06)

Looks a great set up best of luck Pedro 

Pumpy


----------



## Boots (19/5/06)

That's good news Pedro. I'm looking forward to gulf brewery being around the place a bit more.

Be sure to let us know where it's at


----------



## AnthonyMac (19/5/06)

I understand from the web site, pedro, that the Gulf beers are now available at the Lion. Based on this advice, I believe I wil be visiting there very soon for a Sunday afternoon bevie.

Well done with the further expansion and development of the Gulf Brewery. Great news!!!!

Regards

AnthonyMac


----------



## tangent (19/5/06)

good on ya for supporting beer comps as well.


----------



## Aaron (19/5/06)

AnthonyMac said:


> I understand from the web site, pedro, that the Gulf beers are now available at the Lion. Based on this advice, I believe I wil be visiting there very soon for a Sunday afternoon bevie.
> 
> Well done with the further expansion and development of the Gulf Brewery. Great news!!!!
> 
> ...


There has been the fish tail at the lion for a while now. I have had quite a few pints down there. Do yourself a favour and get down there.

Good news Pedro!


----------



## jagerbrau (20/5/06)

And wear the T shirts about, seems to generate interest, have had alot of people interested and have sent them on to the lion to try. or if a pub give them pedros web site.

good to see some one doing what we all would love to do.

enjoy


----------



## Gulf Brewery (31/5/06)

More good news for those in Adelaide. 

The FAD bar on Waymouth St in Adelaide now has the Fish Tale Pilsner on tap. Geoff is serving the pils and also another microbrewery beer (can't remember what it was : :angry: )

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## wee stu (31/5/06)

Excellent news Pedro. 

I was in the FAD just last week, and I found their other "local" micro brewed beer pretty forgetable too  

Next to it, the Fish Tail should go down very well indeed!


----------



## SteveSA (1/6/06)

Good to hear Pedro. FAD is just around the corner from me so I'll drop by soon.

Now if you can get it into the Earl of Aberdeen I'd be a very happy camper 

Steve


----------



## Gulf Brewery (1/6/06)

SteveSA said:


> Good to hear Pedro. FAD is just around the corner from me so I'll drop by soon.



Might have to organise an AHB get together there as they have a few goat beers in the fridge as well.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## jayse (1/6/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear Pedro. FAD is just around the corner from me so I'll drop by soon.
> ...




You know me, i'll be in that :chug: :chug: :chug: 


Boozed.
Jayse


----------



## Kai (1/6/06)

You can twist my arm too.

In fact, I demand that you twist my arm.


----------



## Tony (1/6/06)

I missed this one!

Well done pedro........ Great to see.

I like the idea of the mash paddle wilnner being the seasional beer.

Got 4th last year and it was a nice beer so the winner would be a good seller for sure.

I am sipping my robust porter now. mmmmmmmmmmmm

fingers crossed 

tony bows to your bravery and acomplishments.

well done mate.

i hope to see your beers on the shelf at the local soon.

cheers


----------



## wee stu (2/6/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear Pedro. FAD is just around the corner from me so I'll drop by soon.
> ...



Name the day :chug: 

Tucked away in a corner FAD has a really *cute * cactus h34r:


----------



## normell (2/6/06)

wee stu said:


> Gulf Brewery said:
> 
> 
> > SteveSA said:
> ...


Speaking of Cactus

Subject: FW: A true story and its source was Australian quarantine (OH MYGOD!)




A true story and its source was the Australian Quarantine Inspection Service in Adelaide.



A bloke and his family were on holidays in the United States and went to Mexico for a week. An avid cactus fan, the man bought one-metre high, rare and expensive cactus there. On arrival back home Australian Customs said it must be quarantined for 3 months.



He finally got his cactus home. Planted it in his backyard, and over time it grew to about 2 metres. One evening while watering his garden after a warm spring day, he gave the cactus a light spray. He was amazed to see the plant shiver all over, he gave it another spray and it shivered again.
He was puzzled so he rang the council who put him on to the state gardens people. After a few transfers he got the state's foremost cactus expert who asked him many questions. How tall is it? Has it flowered? Etc.



Finally he asked the most disturbing question. "Is your family in the house?" The bloke answered yes. The cactus expert said get out of the house NOW, get on to the front nature strip and wait for me; I will be there in 20 minutes.



Fifteen minutes later, 2 fire trucks, 2 police cars and an ambulance came screaming around the corner. A fireman got out and asked "Are you the bloke with the cactus?" I am, he said. A guy jumped out of the fire truck wearing what looked like a space suit, a breathing cylinder and mask attached to what looked like a scuba backpack with a large hose attached. He headed for the backyard and turned a flame-thrower on the cactus spraying it up and down.



After a few minutes the flame-thrower man stopped, the cactus stood smoking and spitting, half the fence was burnt and parts of the gardens were well and truly scorched. Just then the cactus expert appeared and laid a calming hand on the bloke's shoulder. "What the hell's going on?" he says. "Let me show you" says the cactus man. He went over to the cactus and picked away a crusty bit, the cactus was almost entirely hollow and filled with tiger striped bird-eating tarantula spiders, each about the size of two hand spans.



The story was that this type of spider lays eggs in this type of cactus and they hatch and live in it as they grow to full size. When full size they release themselves. The cactus just explodes and about 150 dinner plate sized hairy spiders are flung from it, dispersing everywhere. They had been ready to pop. The aftermath was that the house and the adjoining houses had to be vacated and fumigated: police tape was put up outside the whole area and no one was allowed in for two weeks.



And here's what one of the b*stards looks like sitting on a FULL SIZE dinner plate..


----------



## Stuster (2/6/06)

Great urban myth Normell.  

Well done, Pedro. Sounds like you are making a go of it and providing fine beers for Adelaide (and hopefully Australia.)


----------



## SteveSA (2/6/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear Pedro. FAD is just around the corner from me so I'll drop by soon.
> ...


My arm is a pretzel


----------



## Voosher (5/6/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> More good news for those in Adelaide.
> 
> The FAD bar on Waymouth St in Adelaide now has the Fish Tale Pilsner on tap. Geoff is serving the pils and also another microbrewery beer (can't remember what it was : :angry: )
> 
> ...



Pardon my ignorance but it's not really my neck of the woods.

Whereabouts on Waymouth St is the FAD bar?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (5/6/06)

Voosher said:


> Whereabouts on Waymouth St is the FAD bar?



Hi Voosher

It is close to Anstey St on the northern side between King William St and Topham Mall.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Voosher (5/6/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Voosher said:
> 
> 
> > Whereabouts on Waymouth St is the FAD bar?
> ...



Thanks Pedro.

I know I could have looked it up but I figure the more that know, the better!!!

I shall detour for a tipple ASAP.

Cheers.


----------



## Finite (5/6/06)

fook me I hope thats not true nomell


----------



## Mr Bond (5/6/06)

Finite said:


> fook me I hope thats not true nomell



Sorry to sway off topic Pedro.
Finite spider mythsLinky will calm your nerves.

Type cactus tarantula myth into google and its on a few sites
You are a cruel man Normell LOL


----------



## jagerbrau (5/6/06)

always meant to lookin the FAD, always been busy on a friday night when i have been past. Is this going to be a go, ahb down the FAB. would be up for a few, with some people who know what beer is meant to be


----------



## normell (5/6/06)

Finite said:


> fook me I hope thats not true nomell




Never let the truth get in the way of a good story :super:


----------



## wee stu (5/6/06)

I had the pils at the FAD on Friday after the footy. 

It was gooood! So was the pils  

They waived the door charge (basically I gatecrashed a private do) cos I said I knew the brewer :beer: .

Pedro, please get a tap handle/badge sorted out, otherwise nobody will know it is there.


----------



## dicko (5/6/06)

wee stu said:


> I had the pils at the FAD on Friday after the footy.
> 
> It was gooood! So was the pils
> 
> ...



Glad you mentioned that Stu,
I hate confrontation at the door of any house of ale, paticularly for the fact that at my age I don't "bounce" so good any more, :lol:
So is this a secret "nodd nodd wink wink, you know what I mean, entry" ? h34r: 
Cheers and show us your badge!!!


----------



## wee stu (5/6/06)

dicko said:


> Glad you mentioned that Stu,
> I hate confrontation at the door of any house of ale, paticularly for the fact that at my age I don't "bounce" so good any more, :lol:
> So is this a secret "nodd nodd wink wink, you know what I mean, entry" ? h34r:
> Cheers and show us your badge!!!



I think they are actually pretty laid back that way. 

This one *was * a private party, but a small one, so they had a nice lady at the door who would let you in for $5 if you didn't have an invite - or, if you didn't know the brewer


----------



## dicko (5/6/06)

wee stu said:


> dicko said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you mentioned that Stu,
> ...



Mmmmmmm!! Stu, $ 5.00 is cheap. In fact, damned good value.  

BTW did the brewer charge??

So did you gain entry to the venue as well!!!

Sorry my Scottish mate! but I needed to ask, h34r: 

Cheers,


----------



## Gulf Brewery (5/6/06)

wee stu said:


> Pedro, please get a tap handle/badge sorted out, otherwise nobody will know it is there.



yes, yes, I know. Someone was supposed to get it to me last week and again today and I still don't have it


----------



## WildebeestAttack (5/6/06)

I called in Thursday to grab one and the barmaid wasn't aware what was on tap. Lucky the guy who runs the show was at the pinball machine and I got myself a pint. Really need to get those decals on the taps. A lot of people were drinking that other beer because it looked like the only beer on tap.

Can't say a pilsner on wet cold night was my usual beer of choice, but was still impressed. I think on a hot summer's night I would get through plenty of them.


----------



## SteveSA (6/6/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro, please get a tap handle/badge sorted out, otherwise nobody will know it is there.
> ...


The sooner the better... I stopped by on Friday night (pre-Stu). After asking for a pint of Fish Tale and receiving a long blank look, I thought I better help the lass behind the bar out a bit... "Gulf Brewery Pilsner? It's the new beer." "Oh you want a pilsner."  
You might want to explain to them that your beer belongs in a pilsner glass too (or at the very least something resembling a beer glass). Not a square high ball glass - these should be reserved for water.

Good beer btw. Met with strong approval from the mega-swilling mates and I enjoyed it too. Very well balanced but I usually prefer a _tiny_ bit more hop flavour in my pilsners but you've got to make a living. Could easily have a session on it and at $5 a pint is very well priced in comparison to CPA. Too often anything that has "microbrewery" attached to it means over-inflated price.

Looking forward to the next raid on the Gulf Shed for a session from the bright tanks and watching Kai dodge assorted, unsecured pieces of the brewery. Bugger the law suits! Where's the camera?

Steve


----------



## Gulf Brewery (6/6/06)

SteveSA said:


> Gulf Brewery said:
> 
> 
> > wee stu said:
> ...


Will be done tomorrow, OK !!




SteveSA said:


> You might want to explain to them that your beer belongs in a pilsner glass too (or at the very least something resembling a beer glass). Not a square high ball glass - these should be reserved for water.


I should have told them that a bucket was more your style  



SteveSA said:


> Looking forward to the next raid on the Gulf Shed for a session from the bright tanks and watching Kai dodge assorted, unsecured pieces of the brewery. Bugger the law suits! Where's the camera?
> 
> Steve


Not bloody likely !

I have sad news if anyone wants a Pils from there tonight, they ran out on the weekend :angry: . Thanks to all those that assisted in emptying the first keg there. 
Stocks will be replenished tomorrow. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Boots (7/6/06)

It's good to hear they're selling quickly then Pedro.

You just need to get them setup with another tap so you can get the Pale Ale on tap too


----------



## Gulf Brewery (7/6/06)

Boots said:


> It's good to hear they're selling quickly then Pedro.
> 
> You just need to get them setup with another tap so you can get the Pale Ale on tap too



Hi boots

Have spoken to the owner about that - I think we might come to some arrangement. If we can, then we shall call an AHB meeting there and be able to sample both. You never know, he might take the light too!

Pedro


----------



## jagerbrau (13/6/06)

might have to go down for a pint, hmmm


----------



## tangent (13/6/06)

> then we shall call an AHB meeting there


Top idea!


----------

